# Musk or Reeves turtle



## Neonkatz (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi 
Can anyone recommend the best beginner turtle to get from what I have seen reeves turtles or musk turtles are the easiest to care for stay relativity small I am hoping to house one or two of these turtles in a fish tank with a single t5 light I know I need to replace the light to one with uvb and also get a basking light I'm unsure about what strength or what's the best basking light to get anyway my tank is about 30 gallons


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Common Musks seem to be more readily available than Reeves, but do not cohabit that well. I really would only recommend getting the one we have had to separate all our adult ones as even the females from one another, plus a youngster who kept biting another youngster, although not everyone seems to have problems but perhaps they don't admit it!

Musks are "bottom walkers" and will need a basking area although the adults do not appear to bask often. A good external filter is required - Eheim 2213, 2215 or 2217 with Alfagrog as the media is ideal.

I can't help with Reeves as we don't keep them but I do believe that they need more land area.

You may want to repost in the main Shelled section where more people look.

:welcome:to the Forum


----------

